# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Doctors

## zoekoritsi

Hi Everyone
I really want to see Dr. Redmond in person but since I don't have the money at this time I was wondering if anyone here knew of any good doctors around the pittsburgh area that would prescribe me the spiro, and possibly had any knowledge related to hair loss? I dont want to go on a wild goose chase if someone here might know of a good doctor first. Thanks

----------

